
Finally, US hospitals will have to post their prices online - eddiepierce
https://qz.com/1509095/hospital-to-post-the-costs-of-medical-services/
======
eddiepierce
TL;DR: Effective January 1, 2019, Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services
(CMS) will require hospitals to make available a list of their current
standard charges via the Internet in a machine readable format and to update
this information at least annually, or more often as appropriate. This could
be in the form of the chargemaster itself or another form of the hospital’s
choice, as long as the information is in machine readable format. The
Affordable Care Act 2015 included a requirement for all hospitals to
establish, update and make public a list of the hospital’s “standard charges”
for items and services provided by the hospital however the 2015 rule did not
require them to do so via the internet as the new rule specifies.

CMS FAQ: [https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-
Paymen...](https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-
Payment/AcuteInpatientPPS/Downloads/FAQs-Req-Hospital-Public-List-Standard-
Charges.pdf)

CMS Rule (Bottom of Page 2136): [https://s3.amazonaws.com/public-
inspection.federalregister.g...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/public-
inspection.federalregister.gov/2018-16766.pdf) (Last accessed 27th Dec 2018)

credit: /u/thenewsreviewonline;
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/aa4h12/finally_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/aa4h12/finally_us_hospitals_will_have_to_post_their/ecp0m22/)

